# Is it safe to use FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE ?



## PeterLittmann (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

I just discovered that the base-system uses gcc 4.2.1 as compiler, which is stated as unsupported on the gcc website.
The Linux-Version which is used to run flash-player and other Linux-programs is Fedora 10 which is already in EOL(unsupported)-state.

What steps can be taken to get a supported state?
What do the developers in this direction and what are the reasons for?

By the way:
I have read that there will be no update packages for the RELEASE version. Instead it is suggested to use the packages from stable(these are in testing state and not release, right?)

Will this not bring my system to a mixed state which is also unsupported?

Bye

Peter


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 26, 2010)

The current version of gcc is not used on FreeBSD and an older version is used.  In fact, FreeBSD is moving to llvm to get away from the GPL.  The ports are identical in RELEASE or STABLE it's only if you want binary packages that there may be an issue.  If using binary packages I would either stick to RELEASE for everything or STABLE for everything.  That said, most binary packages from STABLE should work fine in RELEASE.


----------



## PeterLittmann (Sep 26, 2010)

llvm will come eventually in FreeBSD 9, right?
Does it use the gcc42-frontend and therefore remains unsupported?
When will FreeBSD 9 be released? Next Year?


----------



## aragon (Sep 26, 2010)

PeterLittmann said:
			
		

> Does it use the gcc42-frontend and therefore remains unsupported?


AFAIK clang will be used.


----------



## chrcol (Sep 26, 2010)

you can install a different supported version from ports and just use the 4.2.1 for world and kernel.


----------



## renice (Sep 26, 2010)

GCC versions after 4.2 are under GPLv3 and that's why they do not enter FreeBSD furthermore. And clang ist BSD license afaik.
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=454456+0+/usr/local/www/db/text/2010/freebsd-current/20100418.freebsd-current


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 27, 2010)

The system we currently have is as supported as it's going to get (at least for as much as you are paying for it =).

The compiler support is where it is due to GPLv3 being unusable by the FreeBSD Project (on advice from the FreeBSD Foundation lawyers who did the license review).

As for Fedora 10 vs later support, I'm not really sure. I've haven't used the Linux compat layer in many years.


----------

